# (ot) Merry Christmas



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

25 of December for half Europe, 6 of January for the other half... it's always Christmas, wthout differences of nationalities, religions and colours.
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all the members of this community.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*Feliz Natal*

*Happy Holidays!!! *

Let's use this date to celebrate together and forget our differences. Let's live in harmony!!!


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>WonderPelekanos</b>!
> 25 of December for half Europe, 6 of January for the other half...


It's December 24th for Germany.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

Happy christmas to everyone !!!


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

Happy holidays to all writers, members and visitors on this board


----------

